# GUILD RANCH



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a fishing opportunity in Wyoming par excellence. Famed stillwater trout guide, Denny Rickards teaches his techniques on this reservoir each year. You should google the name and get all of the info. The rod fee is $125.00 and you must make a reservation. Limited to 15 fishermen maximum on any given day.
The fish in this body of water will give you a run for your money. The best fish I caught is the one in the picture and it is small compared to the ones you see on the website. I took this trip last fall and have already made my reservation for this next Fall. This is an old report but early enough to plan if you want to pay for the experience of a lifetime.
I don't know how many fish I caught - enough. I don't their size - they tired me out. It is flies only with a minimum 6 weight rod. It is hard to sleep the night after a day of fishing for these hogs.
[attachment=0:3l1defdh]GUILDFISH0908.gif[/attachment:3l1defdh]


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Is this the one outside of Evanston ?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Is this the one outside of Evanston ?


I googled it and yes I seen some nice fish from there . 
http://www.guildranch.com/index.html


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Adam Guild was my High School Art Teacher, a good guy who is really passionate about the outdoors. He has a great place down there.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I fished it last year with Denny. The lake had just turned over so the fishing wasn't hot. I definitely will plan on heading back up there this year at some point.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

svmoose said:


> Adam Guild was my High School Art Teacher, a good guy who is really passionate about the outdoors. He has a great place down there.


I have talked to but never actually met the Guild brothers. I didn't know that Adam was an artist. I know that this is a fishing forum but all of the artists that I know that are into fishing are fine fellows.
I have fished Guild on a bad day as well and I was given the opportunity to fish again another day without paying a rod fee because it was so bad the day we fished. Of course, if you do Denny's class, I don't think that a bonus day would be offered.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

they hunt some nice mulies out there too.


----------

